# win 10 upgrade



## mfaisal (Jul 7, 2015)

currently i am using windows 7 in my laptop. which config is 
processor : intel(R) cpu [email protected] 1.30GHz
ram: 2 gb
sys typ: 32 bit

my question is new wiondows 10 upgrade will be suitable for my laptop?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> currently i am using windows 7 in my laptop. which config is
> processor : *intel*(R) cpu *U2700*@*1.30GHz* 1.30GHz
> ram: 2 gb
> sys typ: 32 bit
> ...


I'm going to assume your laptop actually has an *Intel SU2700 1.30 GHz* processor.

http://ark.intel.com/products/42004/Intel-Pentium-Processor-SU2700-2M-Cache-1_30-GHz-800-MHz-FSB

https://www.cpubenchmark.net/[email protected]+1.30GHz&id=598

You didn't describe your laptop, so we don't know what type and how much RAM it supports.

At this point, I have doubts that your laptop will support and properly run Windows 10.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

go to your computers manufacturers website, search for your specific computer model, and see if they have win10 for your computer. if they do, then you can upgrade, if they don't then check again after win10 is released. IMO, if they do not have win10 drivers, do not upgrade.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Download and run the *TSG System Information Utility* Copy and Past your system info to this post so we can see what you have.


----------



## mfaisal (Jul 7, 2015)

i am using acer aspire 4810TZ


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> i am using acer aspire 4810TZ


There should be a dash and additional numbers after 4810TZ which comprises the complete model number.

Advise what the complete model is on yours.

Also advise which country you live in.

------------------------------------------------------------

It looks like the 4810TZ series laptop supports Windows XP 32-bit and Windows Vista 32-bit/64-bit and Windows 7 32-bit/64-bit.

It doesn't provide a driver list for Windows 8/8.1 32-bit/64-bit.

There's no way to confirm it at this time, but there's a good chance that it'll support Windows 10.

I still have concerns though about the wimpy processor in it.

Even if you max it out with 4 GB of RAM, its processor is going to be performance bottleneck.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mfaisal (Jul 7, 2015)

acer aspire 4810TZ-4011
i am living in Bangladesh


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've been editing and adding to post #6, so re-read it.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Your manufacturers website is the best place to find out for certain. I'm running a Toshiba that came with Windows 7 64 bit and has 4 GB of memory. It ran Windows 8.1 beautifully. I had to reload my original Windows 7 because the Enterprise edition my computer club furnished me with to teach Windows 8.1 with does not qualify; but my original Windows 7 does.


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

I think MS will check the hardware config automatically when you're upgrading. I have read it somewhere else.
They will tell you whether your laptop is suitable.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

This should answer all of your questions.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-faq?ocid=win10_auxapp_LearnMore_win10faq


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Turn on automatic updates and install all updates including the optional ones. Once completed you will have a windows 10 icon somewhere in the area where the clock is. If it appears your computer is capable of running Windows 10. If not then you won't be able to install Windows 10 in your laptop.


----------

